# One for Bob-zilla



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Someone for HO Godzilla to play with:

Link Here

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Right up his alley... Good eye 'doba. nd :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's just too cool. Godzilla would have a playmate :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*OMG....sWEEET!*

Am now watching this...woaaaah baby!


----------

